

Tell HN: A book about Twitter that isn't full of bullshit. - kes
https://www.amazon.com/dp/0470556137?tag=domnet-20&camp=0&creative=0&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=0470556137&adid=1243KQPYD6X3CY0BTQ7X&

======
kes
I know that there are a lot of mixed feelings about Twitter and it's value.
But I think that this book does a good job of explaining various uses, and
style/structure guidelines for what I personally believe to be an exciting new
protocol.

Most books about Twitter are full of complete bullshit, but this one caught my
eye at Borders. I read it, and was pleasantly surprised by it's coherence.
Suggested.

(Twitter account: @thebook)

------
rbitar
There's an affiliate link in this URL.

